# Pebbles/Small rocks in screened topsoil



## Stephanie3 (Mar 9, 2020)

Hi everyone!

Photo attached

I had recently a triaxle of screened topsoil delivered - I spread it out and after some rain I noticed tons of pebbles and small rocks. I'm a little worried that I won't be able to get grass to grow over this. I spent a good amount of money on products this year in hopes to get some good grass! The place I ordered the screened topsoil from claims to screen it the smallest in my area and also came recommended by locals.

This is my first time getting screened topsoil - so I'm not expert at all. Just doesn't look right.


----------



## Tadow781 (Oct 11, 2019)

Yeah, no bueno...


----------



## Stephanie3 (Mar 9, 2020)

Ugh &#128553; that was my thought too.


----------



## Gilley11 (Nov 3, 2019)

I've had "screened" topsoil from a couple of local sources and what you have looks way better than anything that I've been given. If you want something that you'll be happy with, you'll most likely have to sift it yourself.

You will have no problem getting grass to grow in that soil. Have a soil test done to see what you're working with before planting.


----------



## Stephanie3 (Mar 9, 2020)

Ok - good. That makes me feel a little better. I sent the pic to a friend of mine a little while ago as well - they said they've gotten topsoil like this (coincidentally from the same place) and they were able to get grass to grow. This is the first time I've ever got screened topsoil so I had no idea what to expect. I was expecting straight up dirt with little to nothing in it &#128514; And I did a soil test just 2 weeks ago! The place where I got the soil offered to bring more, but I figured it'd be coming from the same stuff he already gave us and it took me a few days to spread it all out I really don't want to have to go through all that again because by the time I'm done it'll be too late in the season to get anything to grow! I guess I will give it a shot and fingers crossed I get some germination!

-Steph


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

That looks fine to me for grass. The size of the screen matters when you order soils/sands.


----------

